# صلاة اشكرك يا الله



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2021)

اشكرك يا الله لانك لم تشفق على فلذة كبدك ابنك الوحيد ربنا وحبيبنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح بل بذلته من اجلي ومن اجلنا كلنا نحن جنس بني البشر لسبب واحد هو محبتك العظيمة اللامحدودة اللامتناهية اللامشروطة الثابتة والتي لا تتغير بتغيرنا نحن نحوك اشكرك يا الله على نعمة برك المجانية التي كسوتنا بها لكل من يؤمن بابنك الوحيد فلا يهلك بل تكون له الحياة الابدية اشكرك يا الله على موت المسيح من اجلي ومن اجلنا كلنا فشققت حجاب الهيكل واصبح الطريق متاحاً لنا نحو السماء والملكوت الابدي والخلود معك ومع ابنك رب المجد الوحيد اشكرك لانك حررتني من احزاني ومن جروح تربيتي الناتجة عن تقصير او جهل والداي وابعدت ماضي الاثيم عني فانا خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع فلم تعد جراح الناضي تحاصرني اطلاقاً كل ذلك بسبب موت وقيامة المسيح  من اجل خلاصي وفدائي وتبريري فانا ابنك حبيبك قرة عينك ومن يمسني يمس حدقة عينك فممن اخاف وانت معي لك كل التسبيح والمجد والاكرام الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين
اشكرك يا الله لانك لم تشفق على فلذة كبدك ابنك الوحيد ربنا وحبيبنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح بل بذلته من اجلي ومن اجلنا كلنا نحن جنس بني البشر لسبب واحد هو محبتك العظيمة اللامحدودة اللامتناهية اللامشروطة الثابتة والتي لا تتغير بتغيرنا نحن نحوك اشكرك يا الله على نعمة برك المجانية التي كسوتنا بها لكل من يؤمن بابنك الوحيد فلا يهلك بل تكون له الحياة الابدية اشكرك يا الله على موت المسيح من اجلي ومن اجلنا كلنا فشققت حجاب الهيكل واصبح الطريق متاحاً لنا نحو السماء والملكوت الابدي والخلود معك ومع ابنك رب المجد الوحيد اشكرك لانك حررتني من احزاني ومن جروح تربيتي الناتجة عن تقصير او جهل والداي وابعدت ماضي الاثيم عني فانا خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع فلم تعد جراح الناضي تحاصرني اطلاقاً كل ذلك بسبب موت وقيامة المسيح  من اجل خلاصي وفدائي وتبريري فانا ابنك حبيبك قرة عينك ومن يمسني يمس حدقة عينك فممن اخاف وانت معي لك كل التسبيح والمجد والاكرام الان وكل اوان والى الابد امين


----------

